# If God told you to kill someone would you do it?



## ktstone (Feb 24, 2004)

This question of course, follows the inspection of death in the OT demanded by God. 

It is an interesting question and the concept of 'new revelation' comes into play as well as God's revealed will in the OT and NT.

Some look on Gen 22 and say x, y or z. What would you do to answer the question if it were possed to you in light of the immutibility of God, the &quot;God of the NT and the God of the OT&quot; concept?

Thoughts?

[Edited on 2-24-2004 by ktstone]


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 24, 2004)

Wouldn't do it. Heb 1:1.


----------



## rembrandt (Feb 24, 2004)

[quote:cd84d9ba87]If God told you to kill someone would you do it?[/quote:cd84d9ba87]

depends on who it is... just kidding :spin:


----------



## sastark (Feb 24, 2004)

[quote:ffd5a14605][i:ffd5a14605]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:ffd5a14605]
Wouldn't do it. Heb 1:1. [/quote:ffd5a14605]

Also, 1 John 4:1 with Romans 13:3-4.


----------



## ktstone (Feb 24, 2004)

I love question like this. It makes one dig and really know doctrine.

I think th ewriter of Hebrews summed it up well in Chapter 1...revelation came through prphets in the OT for God's intended purpose and in the NT has spoken thorugh His Son. If I look at that and Jude 3 I come to the conclusion (as well as Rev 22--I think) that God isn't going to step outside of His revelation in the NT...as weknow we are to love our neighbor as ourselves.

It is an interesting thing to think about. One of the things that I heard when listening to others answer this question was God never commanded anyone to kill anyone. Well, we know that isn't so (Ex 32 and more.

The second thing is that I found really interesting as far as the responses were was the thinking that God never commands but only asks people to do. I have never found a verse that God asks anything that is notbased upon anthropological notions.

Thanks for your input folks. Just wondering what verses you had in mind and if I could learn more. Thanks!


----------



## Optimus (Feb 24, 2004)

*i agree with Paul*


----------



## rembrandt (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote:4c9f17e01c][i:4c9f17e01c]Originally posted by Optimus[/i:4c9f17e01c]
I agree with Paul[/quote:4c9f17e01c]

Paul agrees with Paul and Paul, as you agree with Paul.


----------



## ktstone (Feb 25, 2004)

And I do hold to what Paul said as well.


----------



## love2read (Feb 27, 2004)

As Paul already said that Paul agrees with Paul and Paul, as you agree with Paul, I have to confess I also agree with Paul as does Paul.....


----------



## love2read (Feb 27, 2004)

by the way...ktstone,... why aren't you clear ont this.... are you from Italy or from Texas.... or do you travel back and forth every once in a while :tongue:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 27, 2004)

There is an Italy, Texas. 

Also in Texas we find cities like: 

[i:00e0110785]International Names[/i:00e0110785]
Athens, Texas
Paris, Texas
Canadian, Texas
Castroville, Texas 
Holland, Texas
Rhome, Texas
Edinburg, Texas
Trinidad, Texas

[i:00e0110785]Biblical Names[/i:00e0110785]
Corinth, Texas
Joshua, Texas
Eden, Texas
Godley, Texas
Humble, Texas (a contradiction for sure)
Mission, Texas
Nazareth, Texas
Palestine, Texas
Paradise, Texas
Trinity, Texas
Temple, Texas

[i:00e0110785]Names that might make you think of places other than Texas[/i:00e0110785]
Atlanta, Texas
Omaha, Texas
Portland, Texas
Princeton, Texas
Whitehouse, Texas
Utopia, Texas
Missouri City, Texas
Neveda, Texas
Pasedena, Texas
Pittsburg, Texas
Richmond, Texas
San Diego, Texas
Sante Fe, Texas
Vernon, Texas
Victoria, Texas
West Point, Texas
Yorktown, Texas
Venus, Texas


[i:00e0110785]Truly Texas Names[/i:00e0110785]
Gun Barrell City, Texas
Muleshoe, Texas
Ozona, Texas
Smiley, Texas
Sweetwater, Texas
Sour Lake, Texas
Uncertian, Texas
Independence, Texas
Liberty, Texas
Ranger, Texas
Texas City, Texas


Phillip from Texas :saint:

[Edited on 2-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## dswatts (Feb 27, 2004)

Phillip,

One of my favorite &quot;truly Texas&quot; Texas city names is near where I grew up (Longview, TX) and that is

Lonestar, Texas (you can't get much more &quot;truly Texas&quot; than that!!)

Grace,
Dwayne

[Edited on 2-27-2004 by dswatts]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 27, 2004)

Ah, yes, Lonestar!

Lots of Texas towns express the &quot;view&quot; and color, too. You mentioned &quot;Longview&quot;. There is also Plainview, Channleview, Fairview, Prairieview, Levelland, Salt Flat, Seymor, Midfield, Brownfield, Brownsville, Brownwood, Greenville, La Blanca, Orange, Paint Rock, Red Rock, Red Oak, White Oak.......

Texas - greatest nation on Earth!


----------



## Gregg (Feb 27, 2004)

has kin in Texas



[Edited on 2-28-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2004)

Wait a minute. If God told me to kill someone, would He make me do it in Texas? They have the death penalty! 

The one thing I don't like about Texas is lying on the ground at night and looking up at the star at night. It [b:d65598b7a5]is[/b:d65598b7a5] the lone star state, isn't it? (I guess I gave it away; I've never really been there. )


----------



## AlaskaCalvinist (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't think I could move to Texas. It's so small and there are so many people there. I'm glad I live in a state where a person can really stretch arms and breathe freely.


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

hmmmm...Alaska - wide open space, the ability to freeze stiff in 30 seconds, 6 monthsd of night time, and bears that can swallow you whole.......hmmmmm


TEXAS is the biggest state;
It has two cotton belts.

IF Alaska thinks it's bigger,
Just wait until it melts.


----------



## love2read (Feb 28, 2004)

Dear Philip,

I was just kidding about the Italy-Texas thing but I think you realised that.

Things about the Netherlands:
- biggest distance is about 250 miles so it numerous times smaller than Texas
- New York was ours before we sold it to the English... it was called New Amsterdam back then
- therefore we co-founded the States :biggrin:
- most who live in Pennsylvania Dutch territory do not have Dutch ancestors
- distance between the two major cities in the Netherlands is about 40 miles
- Many words you use nowadays are derivatives from Dutch words
- here we have almost 500 persons per square km that is about 1250 per square mile
- etc etc

for more info send your emails to [email protected] :tongue:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 28, 2004)

From Texarkana in one corner to Texico in the other. 

And yes, I knew the first post about Italy Texas was in jest, but it gave me a chance to derail a thread and talk about Texas! Yeeee-Haaawwww.

&quot;Texas, Our Texas, All Hail the Mighty State....&quot;

&quot;The Eyes of Texas are Upon You.....&quot;

&quot;The Yellow Rose of Texas.....&quot;

&quot;The Stars at Night, are Big and Bright, Deep in the Heart of Texas....&quot;

and my favorite:

&quot;The Stars at Night are Dim and Slight, Deep in the Heart of Taxes. The People are Poor, got Money No More, Deep in the Heart of Taxes.&quot;



PS - you heard the one about the buffalo, right?

&quot;O give me a home, where the buffalo foam, where the deer and the antelope all have mange. Where seldom is heard and encouraging word, and the skies they are cloudy all day.

Home, home on the range, where the food my wife cooks tastes strange. Since the cat's disappeared, the food's tasted wierd, and I've wanted outside all day.



disclaimer - Mrs. Pastorway is a GREAT cook, and all cats are accounted for.

[Edited on 2-28-04 by pastorway]


----------



## JohnV (Feb 28, 2004)

&quot;You can trust your car to the man who wears the star; the big bright Texaco star.&quot; (Texaco commercial from waaay, back)

I'm not a okee from Muskogee, 
I'm an impressario from Ontario. 
And all our cats 
are are wearing hats,
As they listen to Buck on the stereo. 

(OK, so I'm not good at peotry. By the way, do poetries frow in rows in Texas? )


----------



## ktstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Italy and Texas*

I am in Italy and Texas...go back quite often to Texas--Houston area. Grew up in the panhandle, then DFW and finally Houston.

You folks are quite canted... :yes:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 1, 2004)

Howdy! 

I grew up in the DFW metromess, pastored there and in the Lubbock area before coming here to Round Rock, near Austin.

I bet you couldn't tell from my posts I was a Native Fifth Generation Texan (also known as a Texican or a Texian), could ya?

Phillip :smilegrin:


----------

